# What goals and aspirations do young people have in your country?



## taked4700

Hi,

In Japan, people say it is very important for the young to have dreams.

I guess students in junior or senior high school are often urged to have dreams by their parents and teachers in Japan.  Most of students seem to know nothing about what dream they can have or should have or are asked to have.

My post is, of course, about the goals of life, what young people are aiming at over their life.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: I'm not asking for personal opinions.  What I'm asking about is goals and aspirations that young people have in your country.


----------



## SDLX Master

Our culture is not commanded to dream or not. When you hit the hay, you can dream black and white or in color or you may not dream at all as you remember nothing when you wake up, and that means precisely nothing.


----------



## HBZ55

The dream of a lot of people in my country is to go to Italy and live "the European dream".


----------



## lablady

Hello taked4700,

What kind of dreams are you asking about? Are you asking about the dreams people might have while they sleep, or about dreams as a synonym for goals and aspirations? The answers you receive will depend on which definition of dream the posters think you have in mind. I think it's the latter, but as I could be wrong, I want to be sure.

Using the "goals" definition and speaking generally, in the US young people are encouraged to succeed. Success is measured in various ways, but many young people aspire to a good education followed by a well-paying job and the ability to purchase their own home. Many teachers and parents urge their young ones to make going to college (university) a goal.


----------



## W. Chopin

I think that each person has their own dream. For some people it may be reaching the apex of their profession or amassing great wealth, seeing their face on the cover of national magazines or reading their name in _Forbes_. For others it may be something entirely different, such as finding or sustaining a romantic relationship, or earning enough money to retire at fifty. For some marriage is a dream. My dream is probably not the same as yours, nor is yours exactly the same as that of other people you know. We each have our own. 

P.S. However, it seems to me that the “popular dream” in my country is to be successful. And the popular definition of success in Russia is based on three elements: power, money, and fame. If you have even one of those three requirements, you are, by society’s definition, successful.


----------



## Dmitry_86

I think that the young want to be healthy and successful in life - to achieve their goals they have set themselves. But my words are not unique - everyone wants this, not only young and not only in Russia. In my country there are now problems with finding a satisfactory well-paid job because when a student has graduated from a university, they want to create a family and earn enough not only to merely sustain living but to be able to buy what they need, to go on holidays where they want, etc. Unless you are very talented or have firm connections, it will be difficult to find a suitable post at the beggining of the carreer.

It is a problem. is not it? The situation used to be different in Soviet Times. My parents, for example, finished the universities and even before defending their graduation projects they knew where they would work afterwards. That was because the whole system was healthier and better organized than it is now. 

Thus, one thing we aspire to is to get a good job so that we will be confident about our future without being afraid of being forced to lead poor life.


----------



## Epilio

Well, in Spain young people want to get a well-paid job and certain labour stability. Regarding that the Spanish private sector does not normally offer neither good wages nor stability, the aim of many undergraduates is to be a government employee. That's the dream of many.


----------



## shawnee

I would have thought that the one universal dream would be to win the lottery, and not just any lottery but a really big one! Participating in betting or buying raffle and lottery tickets is very widespread experience here.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Epilio said:


> Well, in Spain young people want to get a well-paid job and certain labour stability. Regarding that the Spanish private sector does not normally offer neither good wages nor stability, the aim of many undergraduates is to be a government employee. That's the dream of many.


 
Everything is contary in Russia nowadays. May be not "contary" but very  close to "contrary". Private sectors are a more promising way to earn money but you will not have enough opportunities and enough time to develop yourself, for example, as a scientist because you will be completely absorbed with particular work which is often very boring but has practical applications and therefore is lucrative. Of course, not everywere and not everything but mostly it is just so. When you are working in a private company in Russia, the salary usually depends on your ability, skills and diligence and this created an additional incentive to succeed.

In state-run companies your salary is fixed and can be changed rather rearly - at best twice a year or so. Of course, there are some bonuses and awards but they are either occasional or very low and do not satisfy people. At the same time, being an employee of a state company allows you to take part in various grants programms, scholarship programms and receive extra government payments for brilliant results at work. 

Nowadays, most of young people in Russia tend to find employment in private sectors due to the reasons explained. That is why, infortunately, we have problems with qualified teachers, sufficient number of doctors, etc. These jobs unfortunately, unlike in other countries, are very low-paid even despite some recent improvements. As for me, I am trying to find a compromise between both: money and career. But this will be possible only while I am young. Eventually, I think, I will start devoting all my work time to some private business.


----------



## Hyper Squirrel

Here it's mostly just to be happy with what you do. The emphasis is not on a well paying job, but one that you enjoy, even if it pays poorly. There's also a strong emphasis on being yourself and not conforming to what others are like.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Judging from what my teenage children, their schoolmates and their cousins say: to do what they like, and to be paid a lot of money for doing what they like.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

In Mexico we can see two option.

1.-





HBZ55 said:


> The dream of a lot of people in my country is to go to Italy and live "the European dream".


 Here it's to go to US and live the "American dream" You can find this "dream" it's the goal for many youngs in small villages in Mexico 'cause their fathers has done the same, as a matter of fact there are many towns where only women and children lives 'cause all men are un the States working.

Now another goal for a different sector od population it's like other have a well-paid job, your own house, do what you love and be paid for it. 

As a young person who is still studying at university I can say the best "drem" of all my mates it's to work in what are you studying for, and to get a scholarship in an European university or a canadian one.


----------



## brasileirinho

In Brazil we look for a job, first of all, but many people don't like to work, everybody wants to win the lotery, win big, and never work again, or, have a small business, to do what you like.

As it seems, only a few have accomplished this dream, only a few can buy a lotery ticket, only a few know what the ticket's numbers mean. 

Thus, it depends on what side you are looking at. If you look at the poor side, they look for prosperity, but above all, they look for a better life, away from all things a 3rd world country offers to you.
If you look at the medium class side, they want to be the rich ones, and the rich just want to go away from the country.

As a _recently promoted_ adult, I look for economic stalibity to do what I like most, and have a peaceful place to work. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Guigo

brasileirinho said:


> In Brazil we look for a job, first of all, but many people don't like to work, everybody wants to win the lotery, win big, and never work again, or, have a small business, to do what you like.
> 
> As it seems, only a few have accomplished this dream, only a few can buy a lotery ticket, only a few know what the ticket's numbers mean.
> 
> Thus, it depends on what side you are looking at. If you look at the poor side, they look for prosperity, but above all, they look for a better life, away from all things a 3rd world country offers to you.
> If you look at the medium class side, they want to be the rich ones, *and the rich just want to go away from the country.*
> 
> As a _recently promoted_ adult, I look for economic stalibity to do what I like most, and have a peaceful place to work. Nothing more, nothing less.


 
Sorry, brasileirinho, but where did you get this idea that rich people just want to go away from the country? Well, I'm not rich (far from it) but due to my job I've known some of them and I never got this impression. Also if you go to Forbes Magazine and check the list of big fortunes here you'll see that they still live here (of course, many have estates in Paris or NYC, mainly for business).

Now if you're talking about a fraction of the _nouveaux-riches_ and the casual celebrities (sportspeople, models, ect) well maybe, just maybe...


----------



## brasileirinho

Guigo said:


> Sorry, brasileirinho, but where did you get this idea that rich people just want to go away from the country? Well, I'm not rich (far from it) but due to my job I've known some of them and I never got this impression. Also if you go to Forbes Magazine and check the list of big fortunes here you'll see that they still live here (of course, many have estates in Paris or NYC, mainly for business).
> 
> Now if you're talking about a fraction of the _nouveaux-riches_ and the casual celebrities (sportspeople, models, etc) well maybe, just maybe...



Well, it's not an idea, it's a known fact. Every little chance they have, they flee from the country. Most of them raise their children abroad or send them away for a while to study as if our educational system wasn't good enough for them . I guess I have passed the wrong idea, yes, some of them still live here, but they never miss a chance to desappear for a while.


----------



## Angelica85

HBZ55 said:


> The dream of a lot of people in my country is to go  to Italy and live "the European dream".


Think, in Italy we want  to go in USA to live "the American dream"...

In Italy there isn't a good situation.. Most of young people don't want to do anything if this involves toiling. So they focus on _easy _job, like actor, singer, showgirl etc...
But there's another part of italian young people that, because of the shortage of jobs, wants to go in other countries, like Ireland, Great Britain, German, USA, where they can do a good and well-paid job.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Angelica85 said:


> Think, in Italy we want to go in USA to live "the American dream"...
> 
> In Italy there isn't a good situation.. Most of young people don't want to do anything if this involves toiling. So they focus on _easy _job, like actor, singer, showgirl etc...
> But there's another part of italian young people that, because of the shortage of jobs, wants to go in other countries, like Ireland, Great Britain, German, USA, where they can do a good and well-paid job.


Wow!!! It's hard to believe that an EU country and one of the most important ones, has this kind of problems, We always supposed that EU countries (the mainly not the new ones) do not have this kinf of problems. 

Well I supposed everywhere, there are poor and rich people!!!


----------



## Lupen The Third

It's true. In Italy there is not a good situation, I agree.

Well, for sure, there is a part of young people that is not motivated to the study  or doesn't care at all. So a lot of persons choose to get toiling occupations.

On the other hand there is a part of young people who does not want to study or doesn't want to get toiling occupations. What they do? 
They're searching for a stroke of luck...they try to make fortune in televion (it is very simple if you are beautiful here, no matter what you can do or what you can't). For ex they try to win a reality show (there are unluckily a lot here).

Beauty= Television > Money, money money.
Image is all. Sad, isn't it? But not all Italians undestand this fact.

It is also true that many students or people are leaving Italy. That's because it is not easy here to find a job, even if you've got a degree or more degrees.

They've got a degree but they are not beauty...what a shame!
Where's meritocratiy? ( < I'm not sure of this last word, but I wanted to express equally the concept of merit)

If I had to leave Italy, it won't be for the "American dream", but to search a place in which things are working well and seriously, in which there is a good government...


----------



## Angelica85

Lupen, I completely agree with you...! I think I'll go away from Italy, in the future..perhaps not for all my life but at least for a long period, just to breathe another air.


----------



## federicoft

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Wow!!! It's hard to believe that an EU country and one of the most important ones, has this kind of problems, We always supposed that EU countries (the mainly not the new ones) do not have this kinf of problems.
> 
> Well I supposed everywhere, there are poor and rich people!!!



The truth is that Italians are a very self-deprecating people. Everbody loves to complain about their situation and their country, but at the end of the day they all manage to make ends meet.
Needless to say, hardly anyone is leaving the country. In fact, in recent years there has been a huge immigration boom.


----------



## mirx

There are thousands of Italians leaving Italy each month, yet of course, there are thousands more coming from other less developed countries to live up the Italian dream, as someone already mentioned.

I disagree with Miguel that many Mexicans want so live the American dream, this however is an open option for everyone. I remember poll results in 2006 revealed that 42.8 % of Mexicans in the 18-24 group would consider rellocating to the States, not because that's what they anxioulsy wanted but because the possibility was always there as a plan B if things don't work out Ok at home, which unfortunately many times don't.


----------



## Angelica85

federicoft said:


> The truth is that Italians are a very self-deprecating people. Everbody loves to complain about their situation and their country, but at the end of the day they all manage to make ends meet.


That's absolutely true... But *how *do Italian manage to make ends meet? Sometimes compromising lowestly, sometimes cheating other people, etc. 
For honest young people that's a discouraging job situation. Don't you think?


> Needless to say, hardly anyone is leaving the country. In fact, in recent years there has been a huge immigration boom.


The people that can (and want) leave, they leave, in the end. The immigration is just another very good reason to leave, imo.


----------



## Ainhache

Hyper Squirrel said:


> Here it's mostly just to be happy with what you do. The emphasis is not on a well paying job, but one that you enjoy, even if it pays poorly. There's also a strong emphasis on being yourself and not conforming to what others are like.


 

He is definetely right


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mirx said:


> I disagree with Miguel that many Mexicans want so live the American dream, this however is an open option for everyone. I remember poll results in 2006 revealed that 42.8 % of Mexicans in the 18-24 group would consider rellocating to the States, not because that's what they anxioulsy wanted but because the possibility was always there as a plan B if things don't work out Ok at home, which unfortunately many times don't.


 
Sorry if I didn't explian myself very well, but what I wanted to say it's a lot of young people are forced to go for a better future, obviosly it's not the golden drema to live in US always scared for inmigration agents, or hidden in a very small apartment where you cannot enjoy your life, or almost be treat as an slave in the crops, but what it's true a lot of people think it, obviuosly (as I wrote it) irt's not the same what a coutryside boy thinks or what a professional one thinks, in the countryside a lot of people has a lready gone to US and som e of them have reached the american dream, or at least has sent enough money to build a pretty decent house in their hometowns, so young people are trying to reach the same. I said that 'cause my family comes from one of this towns, and you see almost 50% od the population of this town has already gone to the US. Now in cities thing are different, young people don't want go to US, we prefer to have a good preparation and try to find a good job here, but (as mirx has said) if that doesn't work we could think about traveling abroad, but the BIG difference here it's, countryyoungs knows they will get a job as agricultors or waiters or "chefs", maybe in a food package industry etc, City people, wants to find a proffesional job, maybe we don0t get it and if we go to US we are going to end as a waiters etc... that's why person who has a university carrer always search for other kind pf opportunities even to get a job where you are not well-paid, but at leat you're doing what you studied.


----------



## Outlandish

In my country, I know no few married men whose dream is to be able to bring lunch to their families today, and if one of them does it and finds money to buy them food, you'de see him and say, "Definitely, this is the happiest man on earth!". By tomorrow, the same story repeats itself and his ultimate ambition is feeding his family that day.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Outlandish said:


> In my country, I know no few married men whose dream is to be able to bring lunch to their families today, and if one of them does it and finds money to buy them food, you'de see him and say, "Definitely, this is the happiest man on earth!". By tomorrow, the same story repeats itself and his ultimate ambition is feeding his family that day.


 
But this is men who are married right? And those who are not? By the way I cannot see which country you coming from? It only says yiu're Arabic but Arabic world it's too big!!! 



> The truth is that Italians are a very self-deprecating people. Everbody loves to complain about their situation and their country, but at the end of the day they all manage to make ends meet.
> Needless to say, hardly anyone is leaving the country. In fact, in recent years there has been a huge immigration boom.


 
About this topic, I mean if there are not works, Why people inmigrate??? 

Or there are jobs but they are not enough good for italians? 

And those inmigrants are they youngs or older people? (generally speaking of course)


----------



## Outlandish

My country, Egypt, is big and overpopulated.There are many rich people in here,very rich, one can't deny, but because people are so many, poverty became the aching problem of millions. Seeing it with my own eyes, I do not feel sorry for people with no ambition in my country alone, rather I started to be concerned about the poor of different parts of Africa, Asia and there are poor people in Euorpe and Latin America, too. Everey rich person should add fighting poverty to his personal beauquet of ambitions.


----------



## federicoft

mirx said:


> There are thousands of Italians leaving Italy each month, yet of course, there are thousands more coming from other less developed countries to live up the Italian dream, as someone already mentioned.



According to the Italian Statistical Office, 65,000 people left Italy in 2007.  
That number is, at most, very marginal for a country of 60 million people, and far from constitute an important social phenomenon. Countries of similar size such as France or Britain show similar or higher numbers. Especially with the open borders policy amongst EU member states is quite normal for young people to spend several years abroad and then return to their country.

In comparision 558,000 people immigrated from abroad in the same year.



Angelica85 said:


> That's absolutely true... But *how *do Italian manage to make ends meet? Sometimes compromising lowestly, sometimes cheating other people, etc.
> For honest young people that's a discouraging job situation. Don't you think?



I definitely agree. Still, few people feel all that is unbearable and decide to leave the country.



Miguelillo 87 said:


> About this topic, I mean if there are not works, Why people inmigrate???



Because, despite what many Italians say, there's plenty of jobs. Unemployment is still low, even in the midst of this crisis.
Yes, the great majority of jobs are not high skilled or high paying jobs, but that's a different matter. Fact is, everybody manage at least to get a job and have a decent life.

As mentioned, complaining about this country and praising everything foreign is very much a part of the national psyche. 



> And those inmigrants are they youngs or older people? (generally speaking of course)


Young poeple, mostly.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Outlandish said:


> Everey rich person should add fighting poverty to his personal beauquet of ambitions.


 
Well this would be an utopic world!!!! I mean rich young people only worry for their own sake, where are they gonna studying? What are they gonna wear??? Their preocupations are not povrety, maybe when they are grown-ups they start to change their minds and they start to "worry" about society.

But Can we blame them?? I mean I supposed almost everybody here or at least in this conversation it's middle high class, and NO ONE has mentioned , charity or sth like that in their goals (even myself) neither it's shown any country has this kind of worries. 

Maybe We think this is a problem of the govrnament, but It isn't true, a nation it's conformed by its people and people choose a governament. 

I mean We should worry about it too, so maybe society and governament can take more seriously actions in those facts:


----------



## Outlandish

I think every person should start by changing himself. I haven't seen any one more mesirable than he who thinks only of himself. I care even about street dogs. My parents taught me since I was a child that being happy alone is the hugest source of sorrow. Well, the more people get interested in "myself", the more "otherselve'' to suffer. I feel that making other people happy makes you very happy, let every one give it a shot


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Outlandish said:


> I think every person should start by changing himself. I haven't seen any one more mesirable than he who thinks only of himself. I care even about street dogs. My parents taught me since I was a child that being happy alone is the hugest source of sorrow. Well, the more people get interested in "myself", the more "otherselve'' to suffer. I feel that making other people happy makes you very happy, let every one give it a shot


 

I hope this words help to others (thay were useful for me) and those should be a guidance for young people asspirations around the world!!!!


----------



## Angelica85

federicoft said:


> Because, despite what many Italians say, there's plenty of jobs. Unemployment is still low, even in the midst of this crisis.
> Yes, the great majority of jobs are not high skilled or high paying jobs, but that's a different matter. Fact is, everybody manage at least to get a job and have a decent life.


The people immigrate in Italy are that one come from a very poor country, in particular from Northern Africa and Eastern Europe. And very often they are (and remain) clandestine.. with all the consequences result from this situation, first of all moonlighting and outlaw work.
You will never see a German (for example) to come in Italy looking for a job.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Angelica85 said:


> You will never see a German (for example) to come in Italy looking for a job.


 
Not even in the automotive industry? 

Talking about jobs, so if Italians leaves Where they go more? UK? Since the right of moblility which were given by the EU, This italian inmigration has increased?


----------



## Montesacro

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Talking about jobs, so if Italians leaves Where they go more? UK? Since the right of moblility which were given by the EU, This italian inmigration has increased?


 

Please reread federicoft’s post #28.

To answer your question: they go everywhere in western Europe, with London (not the UK, just London) being certainly their favourite destination.
Some friends of mine worked abroad for some time (one of them in London, one in Brussels, one in Copenhagen). They did that out of sheer curiosity and thirst for “adventure”. 
A very unadventurous adventure, since they flew back to Rome every other weekend…


----------



## Angelica85

Montesacro said:


> A very unadventurous adventure, since they flew back to Rome every other weekend…


Which was the reason of that frequent homecoming?


Anyway, the brain drain is a real and current phenomenon...


----------



## Montesacro

Angelica85 said:


> Which was the reason of that frequent homecoming?


 
None in particular (it could be a party, a football match, a plain visit to friends / relatives…). Flights in Europe are short and cheap, thus you can easily set up such routines.



Angelica85 said:


> Anyway, the brain drain is a real and current phenomenon...


 

Yes Angelica, I agree.
Researchers are the only category I can come up with that show great frustration and dismay at their work conditions here in Italy, and that would willingly relocate abroad to have better-paid and more satisfying jobs. 
Something about that should be done. Quickly.


----------



## xmarabout

Belgium: some teenagers in some areas don't have any dream. They cannot project themself in the future... There parents are workless and the only goal is to do nothing like their parents...
That is not a majority but there is really a big problem for some teenagers to imagine some future .


----------



## Miguelillo 87

xmarabout said:


> There parents are workless and the only goal is to do nothing like their parents...
> That is not a majority but there is really a big problem for some teenagers to imagine some future .


 Does Belgium has a "¿unemployment assurance?" (secure pour le chômage)?

Or by workless you mean do not have a proper job?


----------



## xmarabout

There is an "unemployement insurance"(it is not an insurance, it is given by the public bodies) and that is the problem I suppose. It is one of the highest in western Europe: 80% of your previous salary without limit in time... After your studies, if you cannot find an job within 6 months, you can receive that "unemployement insurance"...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

xmarabout said:


> There is an "unemployement insurance"(it is not an insurance, it is given by the public bodies) and that is the problem I suppose. It is one of the highest in western Europe: 80% of your previous salary without limit in time... After your studies, if you cannot find an job within 6 months, you can receive that "unemployement insurance"...


 
If you cannot find a job (like a new professionist) and thos 6 months passed, How the governament calculate your salary? 

So there's NO limit!!!!  Not even in the amount??? I mean 80% of your salary but if this was high???? 

Well at the begining has to be marvelous, Do not work but earn money, but I supposed as times goes by you start to be stressed and anxious. 

Do not do anything, drives you mad.

(El ocio es la madre de todos lo vicios= Leisure it's the mother of all vices!!)


----------



## caperucita roja

HBZ55 said:


> The dream of a lot of people in my country is to (...) live "the European dream".




I'd say the same, except the _European dream_ has very much become the *American dream* now. They want money, women and an easy life.

Of course, there are exceptions: I know young people who want to make a difference in the world, who want to change it, who want to become intelectually better and get to a certain knowledge of life and to get to answer some of the many questions there are to be asked. But as I said, those are exceptions. 

However, can we really talk about young people of a country? There are so many factors, so many situations!

Saludos, 
CR


----------



## mirx

caperucita roja said:


> I'd say the same, except the _European dream_ has very much become the *American dream* now. They want money, women and an easy life.


 
This has never been the *"American dream".*


----------



## caperucita roja

mirx said:


> This has never been the *"American dream".*



I am sorry, you're right. I didn't mean the _classic _American dream but the way they perceive America (the USA more exactly) nowadays - through movies, fashion, celebrities etc. 
And I do acknoweledge that America is much bigger than that, in all the senses. But stereotypes cannot be avoided. Don't you agree? And I am pretty sure that's the image young people have of it - and what they want.

Regards,
CR


----------



## mirx

caperucita roja said:


> I am sorry, you're right. I didn't mean the _classic _American dream but the way they perceive America (the USA more exactly) nowadays - through movies, fashion, celebrities etc.
> And I do acknoweledge that America is much bigger than that, in all the senses. But stereotypes cannot be avoided. Don't you agree? And I am pretty sure that's the image young people have of it - and what they want.
> 
> Regards,
> CR


I too, meant America -without the accent- but my point is still the same. The American Dream is succeeding in what you are passionate about, to succeed in life, but it is not easy or an easy life, people have worked extremely hard to achieve it.

But then again you are right, it is all in people's perceptions and ambitions, if for these young people "having money, women and an easy life" means success, well then yes, maybe with some hard work and a bit of luck they can achieve it and call it "American".


----------



## Lupen The Third

Well, I have to say that Italians had a truth "American dream" in the "Novecento" (XX c).

Most of the Italians left Italy looking for America, dreaming a new life, dreaming new works and so on!

Regards!


----------



## Sarasaki

Until the late-90s a majority of the well educated youngsters here would wish to go the United States to study, find work and live there forever. The not-so-lucky educated girls would try to marry a guy who is already working/living in there. The desire to go West is still there but not as strong as it used to be. This maybe because things are changing and looking good here in India.

Recently I read in a local newspaper that the present youngsters wish to have a well-paid job, buy a good car and have a honest life partner. 
The other wish is to own a good house in a good locality.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Cuando yo era adolescente, la gente de mi edad solía tener sueños relacionados a ser una estrella en algo, sobre todo en el rock.  Surgían bandas barriales, se juntaban los chicos y chicas, etc.

En general puedo percibir que los "sueños" que los jóvenes tienen hoy en día están relacionados a lo material o bien brillan por su ausencia.  Hay un escepticismo por todo y la conexión entre ellos se genera a través de la tecnología lo cual también deriva en discriminaciones si no se "tiene" lo último en el mercado.

En lo particular yo soñaba con la independencia, el enamoramiento, la tranquilidad (canalizando los sueños en necesidades sociales, claro) y el arte mas, actualmente, no siento sueños en los jóvenes. Es un tanto entristecedor y supongo que el papel más importante para que ellos puedan descubrirlos es conociéndose a sí mismos.

El ritmo de las grandes ciudades propicia estas actividades mentales como objetivos y así adormece las actividades espirituales, que pueden estar relacionadas con algo material como una profesión (profesión que luego -supuestamente- servirá para desarrollarse en el sistema) pero lo primero, la vocación, que está ligada íntimamente con lo espiritual pues ya poco se ve. De hecho, quien tiene una pero no es redituable está totalmente por fuera.

Esto no es tan así en otras provincias de mi país.

Saludos,


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Lupen The Third said:


> Well, I have to say that Italians had a truth "American dream" in the "Novecento" (XX c).
> 
> Most of the Italians left Italy looking for America, dreaming a new life, dreaming new works and so on!
> 
> Regards!


 
Sure Lupen, my father was one of them. The caos of the war make people look that "perfect" life, and in his case was really a dream what he lived. He never, but never returned to Italy and even when memories where so tragics and sad, at the end of his life when he couldn't remember his name, he remembered his dreams and his land.

(Sorry, I don't know English)


----------

